# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Odeonet

## Dito

Kush di te thithe ajrin e shkrimeve te mia. e di qe ai eshte ajer i lartesive. nje ajer *i fresket*. Duhet te jesh krijuar enkas per te, perndryshe rreziku qe te ftohesh nuk eshte i vogel. Akulli eshte afer, vetmia e pamase. Por, sa qetesisht qendrojne gjerat ne drite! Sa shume gjera sdegjohen brenda vetes! filozofia, te cilen une deri me sot kam synuar dhe jetuar, eshte e te jetuarit vullnetarisht mes akujsh e mbi malet e larta, te kerkosh gjithcka eshte e cuditshme dhe problematike ne egzistence. Por perseri une kerkoj e kerkoj. Une nuk jam aspak nje gogol, nje perbindesh moral, perkundrazi jam nje natyre e kundert me ata lloj njerezish qe gjer me sot jane nderuar per te virtytshem, eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja e krenarise sime. une jam nje dishepull i filozofit Nietzsche dhe per kete preferoj te jem nje djall sesa nje shenjt. Ne kete dite te perkryer jo me kot varrosa vitin tim te 31. Kisha te drejte ta varrosja gjithcka qe tek ai ka qene jete ka shpetuar eshte bere e pavdekshme, per kete arsye do t`i tregoj vetes jeten time.

----------


## Dito

C`fare gjuhe do te flase nje shpirt kur ai flet vetem me veten? Eshte nate: tani flasin me fort te gjithe shatervanet gurgulluese, edhe shpirti im eshte nje shatervan gurgullues. Eshte nate: pikerisht tani zgjohen te gjithe kenget e te dashuruarve, edhe shpirti im eshte kenga e nje te dashuruari. Ah te isha i erret si nata, sio do t`i thithja farat e drites! dhe ju vete do tju bekoja, ju o yje te vegjel vezullues, xixellonja te qiellit! dhe do isha bekuar nga dhuratat tuaja prej drite. Po une jetoj me naten time, une perthith brenda meje flaket qe shperthejne prej meje.

----------


## Dito

Une nuk e njoh lumturine e atij qe merr: dhe shpeshhere enderrova se te vjedhesh te ben me te lumtur se te marresh. Varferia ime eshte kjo, qe dora ime nuk pushon kurre se dheni. xhelozia ime eshte kjo, qe une shikoj sy qe presin dhe nete te ndricuara deshire. shume diej rrotullohen ne hapesiren boshe: gjithckaje qe eshte e erret i flasin me driten e tyre, ndersa me mua heshtin. Eshte nate: si burim gurgullon prej meje deshira ime, deshira ime per te folur.

----------


## Dito

Ka shenja te sigurta per faktin se ti ke mberritur me perpara dhe me lart: tani perreth teje ka me shume liri dhe gjeresi pamjeje, ajri fryn me i fresket, por edhe me i embel, ti ke harruar cmendurine e te ngaterruarit te embelsise me nxehtesine, hapi yt eshte me i gjalle, eshte bere me i sigurte, te jane rritur sebashku guximi dhe gjykimi. Per te gjitha keto arsye tani rruga jote do jete e vetmuar dhe ne cdo rast me e rrezikshme se me pare, edhe pse sigurisht jo ne masen qe besojne ata qe te shikojne ty shtegtar te ngjitesh nga lugina e mjegullt ne mal.

----------


## Dito

Te jetosh mes majash mbase te ben te ftohte disi por gjithsesi une jam njeri dhe jetoj me endrrat njerezore, Askush deri me sot nuk eshte i afte te kuptoje shpirtin tim te ashper por aspak dashakeqes sepse tek mua dominon drejtesia brenda meje. Tek eci ashtu i humbur mes pemeve me bore ne kete maje te thepisur qe as kam idene si quhet, Kerkoj silueten time te deshiruar, hekuarat e antenes sime, qellimit tim momental, qellimit tim final. Mbase jam i destinuar te lidh boten dhe askund veten! Gjithsesi brenda meje fle nje shpirt krejt tjeter qe askush prej jush ska finesen ta zbuloje, sepse skeni artin e duhur te konceptoni veprimet e mija krejt te ndryshme nga ato njerezore. Te jetosh Larg betonit dhe zhurmes se madhe te makinave te ben krejt tjeterkend mbase te jep dinakerine e bishes ne mal dhe artin e gjuetise pa marre leksion fillestar mbi te, kjo eshte pikerisht ajo cka me ben ndryshe nga ju njerez te tavolinave zhurmuese dhe mizerise se rrugeve. Pikerisht une odeoni per kete jam i kenaqur qe sjam pjese e juaja por i natyres dhe krijuesit tim.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Endrra? kjo utopi Odeonike prej se ciles  rrjedhin virtytet e qenies njeri, Shpesh une enderroj boten e drejte, shpesh une enderroj dashurine e paster, shpesh une enderroj erresiren pa ankth, shpesh une enderroj e enderroj sedi cfare! Mbase ajrin dhe eren e fresket qe skane asnje qellim por detyren e tyre te eleminojne virusin dashakeqes, Mbase qellimi i eres eshte te shperndaje polenin ashtu si nje plak urtesine e tij. Mbase une enderroj te shperndaj miqesine, sinqeritetin, dashurine, embelsine, etj.. Por mbase une dua te jem demokleu ose shpata e tij.
Ehhhh odeonet dhe miqte e tij te paket qe kurre se tradhtuan, te cilet jane Filozofia, Meditimi, Udhetimi, Dhe puna e tij.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Askund nuk gjeta virtytin tek te virtytshmit, askund nuk gjeta moralin tek te moralshmit, askund nuk pashe drejtesine te drejtesia, askund nuk gjeta dashurine tek ndienjat njerezore, askund askund..... Per kete shpirti im *rrebelohet* kundrejt ketij sistemi te genjeshtert qe quhet njerezim. Une shpesh jam ne maja te larta malesh dhe aty hyn ne pune fuqishem mekanizmi im i shnderrimit te cdo vlere hipokrite qe njerezimi mburr ane e kend, eshte pikerisht lartesia e malit ku une ndodhem per tju pare ju o njerez sa te vegjel jeni, eshte pikerisht lartesia agu i mengjesit tim.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

I lodhur, rraskapitur nga puna e perditshme rikthem perseri ketu tek *Odeonet* per te shkruar dy fjale si zakonisht. Tek ecja sot nen agun e mengjesit tim drejt vitit tim te 32-te mendoja ose me mire ju rekomandoj, kurre mos beni mire per pasoje te dashurise suaj per dike, sepse nje dite do provoni shijen e hidhur te mosmirnjohjes. Behuni te rrepte zhvishni cdo akt miresie nga qenia juaj dhe keshtu do ju vleresojne edhe me teper. Une sjam i lig por ligesia ime me ben me te mire karshi njerzve. Une sjam i mire por miresia ime me sjell gjithmone humbje, une sjam i ashper por ashpersia ime imponon respekt. Une sjam rrebel por rrebelizmi im thyen cdo virtyt njerezor te pa kuptimte qe per hir te moralit ndrydh cdo ndienje. Pra une ngjasoj me *Egersiren* ne mal ku rregullat i bej vete dhe s`pyes askend.

----------


## Dito

C`me ngjau keshtu? Si u clirova nga dashuria e shtirur? Kush e riperteriu syrin tim?? Si fluturova ne lartesine ku per asnje funderrine nuk ka vend prane burimit?
Mos vete dashuria me dha flatra dhe force qe te parandieja burimin? Ne te vertete, mu desh te fluturoja ne lartesi te medha per te gjetur burimin e gezimit!
Oh une e gjeta, o vellezerit e mi! ketu mbi malet me te larta gurgullon per mua burimi I gezimit!
Ti vershon drejt meje me shume force, o burim i dashurise! Dhe une shpesh e zbraza kupen sepse doja qe ta mbushja perseri.
Tashme shkoi turbullimi I lekundur I pranveres sime! Shkuan dhe floket e bores se dhjetorit tim, une u shnderrova I teri ne vere e pasdite vere-nje vere mbi lartesine me burime te ftohta e qetesi te bekuar. Sepse kjo eshte lartesia odeonike kjo lartesi eshte atdheu i im, ketu une banoj ne nje vend mjaft te larte e te thepisur per te gjithe te ndyret e per etjen e tyre.

----------


## Dito

Odeoni mbase eshte ai njeriu i cili vazhdimisht ben, shikon, degjon, dyshon, shpreson, enderron gjera te jashtezakonshme; I cili preket nga vete mendimet e tij si nga jashte, si nga lart, si nga poshte, si nga lloji i ngjarjeve dhe i goditjeve te rrufeshme ndaj tij; sepse une vete jam nje stuhi e cila ecen e mbarsur me rrufe te reja; nje individ i pashmangshem perreth te cilit shungullon, gjemon dhe sokellin dhe ndodhin gjera shqetesuese. Nje Odeon: ah, nje qenie qe shpesh iken nga vetja, qe shpesh ka frike nga vetja, por eshte teper kureshtar per te mos u kthyer perseri gjithmone  tek vetvetja

----------


## Dito

Ja tek u ktheva nga malet perseri, mbase keto dite kam menduar qe bukuria madheshtia, lartesia e nje mali eshte qe ta shikosh nga lugina me thelle qe gjendet ne bazen e tij. Gjithsesi une mendoj se i perkas majes se malit pasi me pelqen qe gjithcka dhe gjithkund perqark tij ta mbizoteroj me mire se natyra. 

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Nuk eshte pershkruar mbase kaq mire sa sot nje Odeon qe preferon me shume nga te tjerat ngjyrat e pyllit dhe lulet e vjeshtes qe po vdes e zverdhelluar, sepse keto ngjyra tregojne dicka me te bukur nga ajo qe mund te tregoje natyra, qe une nen deget e medha plot gjethe te arrave ndihem si ne shtepine time, ketu ne mal mbase une provoj gezimin me te madh. Kur takohem me keto liqene te vegjel te vecuar prej te cileve duket sikur vetmia vete me shikon me syte e saj, qe une e dashuroj kete qetesi te hirte te perendimit te mjegullt. C`do shkemb I hirte ketu eshte si nje deshmitar I mbijetuar nga e shkuara, I etur per te folur.
Po dicka nga nje *Odeon* eshte pershkruar sigurisht ne keto qe folem por pasqyra e natyres nuk thote asgje mbi faktin qe po ky Odeon me gjithe ndjeshmerine e tij *idilike* (dhe jo pavarsisht nga ajo) mund te jete pa dashuri, kurnac e fodull. 
*Qe marr vesh nga keto gjera, kam vene ndienjen me te ngrohte per jeten e fushes ne gojen e ne shpirtin e nje romantiku.*

----------


## Dito

Data 14/12/04
Duhet te flasesh kur nuk hesht dot me.
Une ndodhem perseri I ulur ketu midis barit te larte ne kte maje mali, ndjej se qetesia e shpirtit tim varet vetem nga lartesia. Mendoj shpesh mbi kte obsesion qe natyra me fal, me duket sikur ne te fle dicka spirituale qe une sjam I zoti ta kuptoj dhe them qe kurre skam per te kuptuar gjithe magjine qe fshihet ne shpirtin e natyres. Per here te pare mesova edhe une kete te folur eremiti nga e cila marrin vesh vetem te heshturit dhe te vetmuarit. Ketu lart miqte e mi mbreteron ekulibri, qetesia, mirenjohja per jeten, ketu mbizoteron nje vullnet I ashper, krenar vazhdimisht I zgjuar per te mbrojtur jeten nga kerpurdhat e helmatisuaraqe shfaqen pas shiut, qe duan ta helmojne ate.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Erdha perseri pas nje dite rraskapitese. Mbase sbej mire qe shkruaj kur jam i lodhur por shpirti me shtyn ne ngasje. Eshte pikerisht ky shpirt rrebel qe sdo te njohe gjunjezim nga lodhja nga fjalet e thashethemet e njerezve pa vlere qe mundohen cdo cast te heqin qofte edhe nje gram vlere qe ti posedon, gjithsesi une nuk vras mendjen shume per llomotitjet, Une fluturoj lart prane shkembinjeve prane diellit prane furtunes, sepse keshtu dine te jetojne furtunat. Keshtu jemi ndertuar ne Odeonet te ashper!

----------


## Dito

Jam ketu o njerez jam ketu midis akujve te ftohte qe meshire s`kane per askend jam midis qellimit te egzistences dhe mos egzistences sime, sepse artikulimi *jete*  e bukur tashme nuk egziston pervecse ne librat e bukur te mendjeve jashte realitetit. Prandaj une sot i uleras, i qelloj, i flak, cdo akti miresie qe te udheheq veten time drejt mbinjeriut qe askush prej jush s`ka nderin ta njohe. Une premtoj qe gjithmone do ngjitem lart pa pasur frike se do rrezohem nga maja e ndritshme ku jam duke shkuar. Jetoj Cdo cast qe me jepet por leshoj gjithcka qe smund ta kem.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Ka nje ishull ne det-eshte ishulli i bekuar i odeonit mbi te cilin pareshtur tymos nje vullkan. Te gjithe thone se ai qendron, bllok shkembor, para deres se ferrit: rruga e perhumbur, qe neper kete porta zbret ne ferr, kalon nga vullkani.
Ne kohen kur une jetoja ne ishullin e bekuar ndodhi qe nje anije te leshonte spirancen e saj prane ishullit ne te cilin lartohet nga mali tymues, dhe nje zane (rreze dielli) zbriti per te gjuajtur prene e vet. Mendova, erdhi koha! Eshte casti I duhur: por kur  kjo rreze dielli kaloi ngjitur prane meje vura re qe ish vetem nje hije qe turrej drejt vullkanit.

Dito.

----------


## Dito

Ndersa shtrihesha I pergjumur, nje dele me hengri kuroren e dafinave ne koke, e hengri dhe tha: Odeoni nuk eshte me I talentuar.
Tha keshtu, dhe shkoi e pa turpshme dhe provokuese. Kete ma tregoi nje femije.
Me deshire atje shtrihem, atje ku luajne femijet, nen murin e shkaterruar, nder lulekuqe, nder karafile. Per femijet, per lulekuqet, per trendafilet, jam akoma I talentuar.
Ata jane te pa-fajshem, madje edhe ne ligesine e tyre. Por sjam me i tille per vajzat e rritura, keshtu deshiroi fati im- dhe i bekuar qofte! Sepse kjo eshte e vertete, braktisa shtepine e dashurise, dhe madje perplasa dhe deren pas vetes. Per nje kohe shume te gjate une u ula prane tyre por shpirti im I uritur nuk u ngop kurre.
Une dashuroj lirine, atmosferen mbi token e fresket: me mire preferoj te fle mbi lekure bualli sesa mbi dinjetin dhe respektin e tyre te shtirur.

----------


## Dito

Shume i nxehte, shume i djegur jam nga mendimet e mija. Shpesh ato me marrin frymen dhe me duhet te dal ne ajer te paster, me duhet te largohem nga nga dhomat e pluhrosura.
Sot une miqte e mi do ti shkruaj henes meqe dola ketu ne veranden e ketij sokaku. E pashe sapo lindi dhe mu duk sikur lindi nje diell, aq e madhe, aq me barre, m`u shfaq ajo ne horizont.
Por ajo me mashtronte me barren qe shfaqte dhe une preferoj ta besoj henen me shume per ate qe ka burrerore, sesa famerore. Megjithate, sa pak burreri ka kjo enderrimtare, sa ndergjegje te vrare ka ajo, kur baret siper cative. Sepse I mbushur plot epsh dhe xhelozi eshte murgu lunatik, me epsh per token dhe per te gjithe gezimet e dashnoreve. Kete parabole po ju dhuroj, o hipokrite me zemer  o hipokrite te dashurise se panjolle. Ku ka pafajesi? Atje tek hena ku shpirti ka dashire, vullnet per te gjeneruar. Dhe kush deshiron te krijoje dicka mbi veten per mua ka deshiren, vullnetin me te paster. Ku ka bukuri? Atje tek hena, atje ku une duhet te dua me gjithe shpirt: ku une dua te dashuroj dhe perendoj, qe nje enderr mos mbetet vetem enderr. Pra une isha odeoni ju me pate miqte e mi, njohet ashpersine time me hipokrizine, dashurine time me engjejt e atmosferes, ajrin, eren, boren, furtunen, diellin, acarin, 
Mbase une po mbush ciklin tim dhe per kete mbase me takon te largohem, ti leme rradhe nje tjeter shpirti te shfryje vrullshem meditimin e tij ne keto faqe te magjishme.

----------


## Dito

Arritisu, or mik, ne vetmine tende! Po te shoh te trullosur nga zhurma e njerzve te medhej dhe te copetuar nga thumbat e te vegjelve.
Me ty dine te heshtin me dinjitet pylli dhe shpati. Perseri po fillon t`i ngjash pemes, qe dashuron, asaj me hije shume, I heshtur, I vemendshem. Per shpirtrat e medhenj, e lire eshte sot toka. Ka vende bosh akoma per vetmimtare e cifte te vetmuar, rreth te cileve fryn aroma e deteve te qete. Akoma eshte e lire per shpirtrat e medhenj jeta e lire. Vertet, ai qe pak zoteron aq me pak zoterohet, *andaj bekuar qofte varferia!*  Arratisu o miku im, ne vetmine tende: te shoh te shpuar nga thumbat nga e mizave helmuese. Arratisu atje ku era fryn e ashper, e forte!
Arratisu ne vetmine tende! Shume afer xhuxheve, te poshterve  rrojte. Shmang hakmarrjen tende te padukshme. Mos ngri dore mbi ta! Ata jane te panumert, nuk te takon ty te merresh me mizat.
Gjithnje kur jam nje, ka dick te tepert-mendon Odeoni. Nje e nga nje kjo me kohe me ben dy! Uni dhe Mua jane gjimone te ngopur me dialog: a mund te durohet pa asnje mik! Per odeonin gjithmone miku eshte nje I trete, dhe I treti sherben si nje kamardare, ai pengon qe biseda intime te fundoset thelle. Prandaj une deshiroj nje mik dhe majen e larte sepse une jam dashnor i se vertetes.

----------


## Dito

Sot pashe nje Odeon, nje solemn, nje te penduar te shpirtit; ah, si i perqeshi shpirti im shemtine e tij.
E patronditur eshte thellesia ime: aty notojne enigma te shkelqyera e barcaleta.
Tashme jam ne boten time, ketu ne majen e larte me bore. Dimri, miku i trishtur, qendron prane meje. Te mavijosura I kam duart nga shtrengimi miqesor i tij. Une e nderoj kete mik te trishtuar, por me dashje do ta lija vetem. Me dashje i shmangem, dhe po te vrapoja shpejt do te mund ti largohesha. Me kembe e mendime te ndezura vrapoj, ku hesht era, drejt qoshkut me diell te malit me ullinj. Atje qesh me mikun e vrazhde sepse me ka ndihmuar mjaft, mi ka ngordhur mizat e shtepise e me ka fashitur mjaft zhurma te vogla. Dimri eshte nje mik i ashper, por une e respektoj dhe nuk i lutem si ju o krijesa delikate ishullit te zjarrit. Ata ma qajne hallin per morthin  Ne akullin e vetvetes ai do ngrije  Nderkaq une vrapoj me kembet vale ketu e atje, ne malin me ullinj, ne qoshkun me diell te ullishtes, une kendoj dhe tallem me dhemshurine e tyre. Jam nje prej odeoneve qe dhimbje provuan por qe kurre nuk rane ne deshperim sepse eshte natyra miku i tyre i mire qe kurre sdo  ta tradhetojne.

Dito.

----------

